# Cheap bus lines



## Ispolkom (Jun 19, 2009)

This week I noticed a couple of articles on inexpensive bus lines.

I've taken Megabus four times (2 round trips from Minneapolis to Chicago). I really can't complain about the value for money (one round trip was free, the other was a dollar each way), or the clock time (it's faster than the Empire Builder). Nevertheless riding the Megabus certainly *seemed* longer than riding the train. Waiting for the bus was also less than wonderful, as you have absolutely no information (understandable, since there's no station), and in Chicago there was considerable pushing and shoving to get on the bus.

New York to Philadelphia or even Washington I could see doing, but 7 hours on the bus is a long, long time.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 19, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> This week I noticed a couple of articles on inexpensive bus lines.
> I've taken Megabus four times (2 round trips from Minneapolis to Chicago). I really can't complain about the value for money (one round trip was free, the other was a dollar each way), or the clock time (it's faster than the Empire Builder). Nevertheless riding the Megabus certainly *seemed* longer than riding the train. Waiting for the bus was also less than wonderful, as you have absolutely no information (understandable, since there's no station), and in Chicago there was considerable pushing and shoving to get on the bus.
> 
> New York to Philadelphia or even Washington I could see doing, but 7 hours on the bus is a long, long time.


  As an old Navy hand Iused to ride the busses across this land, Calif to Conneticut and laterWinnipeg to Dallas convinced me that any bus ride longer than 20 minutes was too long!!!!!!! :lol:

Even Metros when there is a choice(ie WAS/NYC etc)its better to be on the train than a bus!

I really dont think you want to ride to Phillie or DC that long!  "BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 19, 2009)

I've considered Mega Bus NYP-WAS since its a fraction of the cost, but haven't broken down yet. The free Wi-Fi is a nice feature though.


----------



## nr272 (Jun 19, 2009)

Im considering doing Boston -> Portland, OR this summer on Greyhound. I'm sure it won't be fun but $100 each way seems too tempting. At least I'll appreciate Porltand more after a miserable 3 and a half day trip.


----------



## Upstate (Jul 7, 2009)

nr272 said:


> Im considering doing Boston -> Portland, OR this summer on Greyhound. I'm sure it won't be fun but $100 each way seems too tempting. At least I'll appreciate Porltand more after a miserable 3 and a half day trip.


or you could fly for $140 after tax each way. you would spend more on food by taking the bus than the difference flying.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 7, 2009)

Upstate said:


> nr272 said:
> 
> 
> > Im considering doing Boston -> Portland, OR this summer on Greyhound. I'm sure it won't be fun but $100 each way seems too tempting. At least I'll appreciate Porltand more after a miserable 3 and a half day trip.
> ...


Same argument for taking coach on Amtrak, save your money and check a lot of bags!

Actually for 140, its a pretty good deal if you don't have bags.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 7, 2009)

nr272 said:


> Im considering doing Boston -> Portland, OR this summer on Greyhound. I'm sure it won't be fun but $100 each way seems too tempting. At least I'll appreciate Porltand more after a miserable 3 and a half day trip.



3 1/2 days? Where's the shower located on a bus  :huh:  :lol: ???

NAAH!!!

RF


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 7, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Upstate said:
> 
> 
> > nr272 said:
> ...


Providence-PDX is $226 round-trip all-in on Southwest in September. Free checked luggage. 3 stops.

We're going to Chicago in October for the weekend. I didn't want to take the Empire Builder from St. Paul to Chicago because I feared it would be late, and we'd have to turn back our expensive opera tickets. So I was considering taking Megabus, even though it's seven hours on a crowded bus. Now I'm swallowing my pride and planning to fly down on Saturday morning, as it's only $40 one way, all-in on Southwest. We're still taking the Empire Builder back to St. Paul on Sunday, so that we can try the buffaloaf.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> ...Now I'm swallowing my pride and planning to fly down on Saturday morning, as it's only $40 one way, all-in on Southwest. We're still taking the Empire Builder back to St. Paul on Sunday, so that we can try the buffaloaf.


For your SWA fight, don't forget to check-in online (or by mobile phone) at exactly 24 hours prior to departure to get your A-group boarding pass. With an A-group number. you'll have your pick of the seats. You don't need access to a printer. Just check-in, and you can print your boarding pass later on-line or at the airport.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 8, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > ...Now I'm swallowing my pride and planning to fly down on Saturday morning, as it's only $40 one way, all-in on Southwest. We're still taking the Empire Builder back to St. Paul on Sunday, so that we can try the buffaloaf.
> ...


Thanks for the reminder. It's been a good ten years since I last flew Southwest.


----------

